# Neff?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Who else is obsesed with thier stuff? i buy every Neff shirt i see basically.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

lol well the only neff thing I have is one of them bandanas. Idk bout you guys but I usually just wear an American apparel shirt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

nahh i usualyy wear neff t's or bmx t's 
but neff is where its at


----------

